# Installer une distribution Linux sans choix au démarrage sur une clé USB



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2020)

Je ne comprends pas. Logiquement, puisqu'on peut choisir le disque de démarrage avec un petit ALT pré-pomme, on peut théoriquement installer une distribution Linux sans s'emmerder avec un Grub multiOS. Il devrait suffire de coller le gestionnaire de démarrage sur la clé et hop ! Pas plus simple depuis l'époque où je faisais un double boot sur un PC Windows avec une RedHat installée pour ainsi dire de manière invisible sur la seconde moitié du disque (j'avais installé le boot sur une disquette et réglé le démarrage par défaut sur Linux, du coup je démarrais la machine avec ou sans disquette selon ce que je voulais).
Ceci dit, je n'ai pas de disquette sur mon MacBook. Je pourrais imaginer utiliser une clé USB rien que pour ça, mais bon !

J'ai tout essayé et j'ai fini par réussir sans trop comprendre pourquoi à obtenir un démarrage de Linux Mint sur un HD externe Par contre, pour une clé, jamais réussi. Et le HD ça n'était pourtant pas facile parce qu'il semblerait que les Ubuntu ont un bug : tu peux leur dire autant que tu veux que tu veux coller Grub sur sdb, elles te le collent quand même sur sda. Ça m'avait valu des bricolages à refaire et au final un démarrage correct sur sdb.
Faut-il que je colle un Grub sur mon MacintoshHD pour l'enlever ensuite (en faisant si j'ai bien compris sauter le démarrage sur le Mac) ?

J'ai essayé avec une OpenSUSE dont j'ai apprécié le mode guidé de partitionnement (un intermédiaire entre "on fait tout et tu regardes" et "démerde-toi qu'on trouve sur Ubuntu), je me suis retrouvé avec une installation avortée au moment de mettre le boot qui m'expliquait que Linux ne gérait pas encore les drapeaux multiples.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2020)

rEFInd, t'as essayé ?
Ou certainement que je n'ai pas compris les attendus…


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2020)

Je crois que, justement, il souhaiterait en rester à une méthode Mac classique : appui sur _alt_ et choix du démarrage subséquent.
Pour l'anecdote, j'y suis parvenu il y a des années mais je ne sais absolument pas comment :-D
Suite à des manipulations compliquées lors d'une mise à jour majeure de macOS, et quelques agacements, le Mac démarre par défaut sur KUbuntu et, si j'appuie sur _alt_, je peux choisir macOS. Sans rEFInd...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mai 2020)

En fait, ça dépend des distributions. Ce qu’il faut éviter c’est Ubuntu et Mint (même installateur, même bug qui consiste à placer à tout prix Grub sur le disque principal, même si tu lui as bien indiqué sdb ou c.
OpenSUSE, Fedora, Debian, Manjaro, Solus elles démarrent toutes ou directement sur la clé quand tu la mets dans le port USB au démarrage, ou au pire avec un alt.
Par contre, il semblerait qu’il vaut mieux éviter de faire une réinitialisation de la P-RAM sinon on perd le démarrage du Linux.
Pour remettre un boot en place, voire démarrer deux distributions depuis une clé, tu peux passer par Grub Customizer, plus simple d’utilisation que Boot Repair.
Autre remarque : le wifi Broadcom est pris en charge dans Linux Mint (pilotes propriétaires), dans Ubuntu aussi, je crois. Il est également pris en charge dans Manjaro (en choisissant les pilotes non-free au démarrage, je pense que le choix est repris à l’installation). Il y a des tutos assez simple pour Debian et Fedora. OpenSUSE, c’est juste un paquet à installer, de mémoire.
Solus n’est pas mal, mais je n’ai pas réussi à installer le pilote Broadcom.
En ce moment je joue un peu avec une Debian sous Gnome et une Manjaro sous Xfce..
Une petite remarque encore : les pilotes wifi tendent à casser ceux de l’Ethernet. Il faut choisir 
Le pavé tactile est souvent à peu près pris en charge : clic physique, clic en tapotant, glissement à deux doigts (« naturel » ou pas). Sous gnome j’ai même la possibilité de changer d’espace avec un glissé vers le haut à quatre doigt. Le redimensionnement marche dans des logiciels d’image, mais pas sur Internet (mais je devrais peut-être tester autre chose que Firefox).


----------

